# je reçois des Mail sans etre le destinataire ?piratage??



## bernie14 (11 Août 2013)

bonjour,j'utilise Mail
depuis 1mois je reçois des mails semblant destinés à un de mes contacts recent
ce destinataire (theorique) notifié sur le message que je reçois est un prospect figurant dans mon carnet d'adresses depuis peu de temps 
son nom apparait comme destinataire sur le Mail, mais c'est moi qui le reçois,( lui aussi peut etre?)
l'emeteur  m'assure envoyer le message a MON attention.
ou se trouve le bug? piratage?
je precise que l'emetteur du mail me confirme que le message est bien a mon attention , il ne  connait pas ce prospect, alors ? bug ou piratage?  Etrange non?
merci anticipé pour vos suggestions.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Août 2013)

interessant 
(et assez classique)

il peut y avoir piratage ( on y reviendra) ou pas vraiment

pour etre certain de bien poser le problème

1- le message s'affiche avec destinataire apparent  : PROSPECT  ( P)
2- tu le recois
3- l'expediteur E assure vouloir adresser ce message à un autre destinataire que P , c'est à dire destinataire:Bernie14  (B)

plusieurs points sont à examiner
d'abord le message complet
( ca se fait soit en ligne soit dans Mail  menu Presentation /message et là soit entête long , soit plus complet contenu brut)

pister le cheminement réel ( ca se fait dans texte brut)

dans entêtes ou texte brut , pister si tu es  en destinataire affiché standard ou en copie carbon ( visible ou invisible)


les causes classiques

A un moment , volontairement ou par accident
-B a expedié un message conjointement à E ET P
( alors par definition l'adresse P est chez E)

ou par hasard -ca arrive- E et P ont un lien commun , même tres indirect en dehors de toi
( comptes facebook , linkedin etc)

Autre possible classique
des reseaux sociaux avec utilisation d'appli ou options légitimes d'intégration de carnet d'adresse
(genre facebook , linkedin, G+)
il faut savoir que certains proposent l'intégration du carnet d'adresse  lié à l'email
et ensuite c'est dans la nature
par exemple certaines apps de Facebook ou linkedin( assez malveillantes) pratiquent la recup detournement de carnet

autre piste
 tablette ou smartphone ( en particulier sous android)
là aussi il peut y avoir de la recup de carnet

Autre possible un script malveillant quelque part sur un des outils de E P ou B

autre possible hack de compte

-- 
en passant , un grand classique d'accident
A fait un message pour X avec par exemple Y Z en CC  ou en destinataires standard
et l'un des destinataires clique par erreur " répondre à tous"
tout le monde recoit la réponse
c'est très courant


----------



## bernie14 (11 Août 2013)

bonsoir,je prends connaissance a l'instant de ta reponse.
en effet c est bien cela 
E envoie un message à Bernie14 qui le reçoit mais le mail fait apparaitre dans le cadre destinataire le nom de Prospect
est ce a dire que tous les messages envoyés par E seront reçu par  bernie et par  prospect ?
que faire dans ce cas pour eviter que tous les messages envoyes par E vers Bernie soient lus par PROSPECT ????
merci pour ton aide


----------



## Aliboron (12 Août 2013)

Vérifie (par exemple sur le Webmail de ton hébergeur) que c'est bien le nom du prospect qui apparaît. Et vérifie aussi dans le contact du prospect que tu n'y as pas d'une façon ou d'une autre, ajouté ton adresse, ce qui pourrait provoquer l'association par Mail de son nom avec ton adresse chez toi, mais pas du tout dans le vrai message.

Et, comme l'indique pascalformac, as-tu bien regardé dans les en-têtes (texte brut) du message quelle est l'adresse du destinataire. Normalement, tu dois bien voir quel est le destinataire dans la balise *To:* et quel est le destinataire de la balise *Delivered-To:* Est-ce le même ?


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2013)

bernie14 a dit:


> bonsoir,je prends connaissance a l'instant de ta reponse.
> en effet c est bien cela
> E envoie un message à Bernie14 qui le reçoit mais le mail fait apparaitre dans le cadre destinataire le nom de Prospect
> est ce a dire que tous les messages envoyés par E seront reçu par bernie et par prospect ?
> ...


 
quand tu passes le curseur de souris sur le "nom de Prospect", est-ce son email ou le tien qui apparaît dans la petite fenêtre d'info au bout de quelques secondes?

SI c'est le tien, c'est sans doute que sur la fiche du carnet d'adressede Propspect, tu as mis quelque part TON email et Mail associe ton eMail à Prospect

(ou alors regarde dans Mail dans la fenêtre "destinatires récents" si le nom Prospect n'apparait pas avec ton eMail associé d'une manière ou d'une autre. Au quel cas, tu supprimes cette ligne dans "destinatairees récents")


----------



## pascalformac (12 Août 2013)

les remarques de remy et Aliboron sont justifiées par un phénomène courant

visuellement les adresses apparentes importent peu
expediteur ou destinataires apparents, et j'insiste apparents , peuvent etre n'importe quoi

des spammeurs ont des méthodes pour maquiller les noms-adresses apparentes des   correspondants 

on a quasi tous recus des spams  , des messages soit disant envoyés par...un  contact ( ou facebook , youtube , ebay ,  UPS , banque etc etc) ou parfois soit disant envoyés par... soi même.
En fouinant on voit que c'est faux  (sauf cas  de piratage réel).

On voit l'expediteur réel avec des adresses emails typiques de spam ( noms compliqués , domaines de pays exotiques ou notoirement nids à spammeurs etc etc)

c'est pourquoi il faut pister les entêtes ou contenu brut qui donnent les vraies données techniques.
Un message email est une donnée internet  comme une autre et sa circulation implique des outils ( serveurs,  FAI , compte emails réels etc etc ) dont certains éléments sont mentionnés dans le contenu brut


----------



## bernie14 (17 Septembre 2013)

je reviens sur vos info , je suis resté dans l'attente d'une nouvelle manifestation identique, et c'est le cas aujourd'hui d'une nouvelle intervention de X dans le fonctionnement de mes accés.
je trouve dans les mails envoyés depuis mon iPad un message destiné a "prospect (X)" sans message ,seule figure la copie de mon agenda Vcard , je n'ai bien sur pas envoyé volontairement la totalite de mes adresses a ce Monsieur , je lui ai adressé un courrier pour lui demander de bien vouloir detruire le fichier qu'il a reçu "sans doute par erreur" bien que je suis certain de n'avoir rien expedie volontairement ...pas de réponse.
son intrusion peut elle s'etendre a d'autres actions ? compte bancaire par exemple
que dois je , ou que puis je faire (simple ou radicale) pour m assurer d'aucune autre intrusion
changer mes adresses mails ?
peut il intervenir sur n'importe quel dossier  dans mon Mac ?

je suis conscient de ma meconnaissance et certaines de vos propositions techniques ne sont pas a ma portée.  merci de votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Septembre 2013)

parler d'intrusion est prématuré

comme déjà dit il faut analyser le parcours réel des messages
( tu n'as pas donné  de réponse là dessus)
il s'agit sans doute des effets d'une erreur de manip passée  ensuite  peut etre  stratégie de spam classique


----------

